# Smoked mussels w-garlic/bbq rub butter, and beer - w-qview



## chisoxjim (Aug 8, 2009)

Part of todays feast was a late adder onto the menu yesterday.  I saw these frozen mussels,  2# box for $6.99, and decided I wanted them.  They a quick frozen on the halfsheel, and parcooked.  So I should only need to smoke them for maybe 30 minutes.  I am going to put them on the smoker frozen as I have seen that tip in a few recipes.  I am going to top the mussels with a garlic/bbq rub butter I made that I have in teh freezer.  I will cut it into squares, and top as many mussels with it as I can.  I will also pour about a half a beer in the bottom of the tin to hopefully get a little steam action going.  I may partially cover the pan loosely with foil as well.

The garlic butter is:

1 stick of unsalted butter
6 cloves garlic
1 tbsp bbq rub
1/2 tsp yellow curry
some fresh parsley

all run through the food processor, and put on plastic wrap and formed into a block.  Then out in the freezer to get solid.











thanks for looking I will update with pics of the smoke, and the finished product.  hopefully a success.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jim Jim Jim.......

This may could be one of the most coolest smokes I have ever seen!

I wish you lots of luck with this one!


----------



## rivet (Aug 8, 2009)

Man...you are the KING! Mussels have got to be one of the best seafood items on the planet...great idea you have and really looking forward to the Q-View!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy Cow thats a great idea of smoked mussels. I cann't wait to see and hear how they came out. I really like the flavored butter idea too.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 9, 2009)

Mussels came out pretty darn good,  nice garlic/beer broth, and tender.  Smoked for approx. 30 minutes.







thanks for checking out the pics.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice work jim... Points for creativity!
Your always a busy busy man out there...


----------



## fire it up (Aug 10, 2009)

Damnit!  Things like this just make me wish I liked seafood.
None that I have tried-from flounder to whole baby octopus and I have never found any seafood I loved, even worked for red lobster and had to quite...
Wish I enjoyed it because this post makes me really want to try some mussels, but just something inside of me doesn't agree, weird considering I am about 25% swedish, but I guess the more Irish than Swedish part of me controls my pallet.  
Looks great anyway, nice work!


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks guys.

mussels arn't my favorite(I like crawfish, crab,shrimp and lobster best), but I am trying to expand my seafood eating tastes.


----------

